# Lighting question for a 75 gallon ?



## rssr1979 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello

I have a 75 gallon 48 long x 18 deep x 20 high. I am currently running a modified Perfecto 48 inch T8 double strip light that I added 1 T5HO tube. As far as plants go, I have Vallisneria gigantean, Amazon sword, Crytocoryne wendtii and some sort of grass like plant that I don’t have the name.

The tubes I was using for the T8`s A – Philips 32 watt daylight deluxe 6700k
B – Sylvania GroLux 32 watts (don’t have the other specs if anyone could let me know…)
T5H0 A – Sunblaster 54 watts 6400k ( purchased in a hydroponics store )

I have the T5 on from noon to 10:30. The T8`s from 13:00 to 9:30.

I recently changed the T8 Phillips to a second Sylvania GroLux. I find my fish look better and hoping the plants will grow better as well. So I guess my question is does anyone think this is okay or should I try something different?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rssr1979 (Jun 10, 2010)

I will ask my question in a different way. What kind of light would you use for a 75 gallon tank that have low light plants? 

Option 1 - 2 T8 tubes

Option 2 - 4 T8 tubes

Option 3 - 2 T5HO tubes

And does it make a difference to rest the lights on the tank or have them supended over it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rssr1979 (Jun 10, 2010)

no one can help me


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

I personaly am running 2 t5ho's above my 75g and I haven't had a problem growing anything I have tried one 6700k and one of the plant grow bulbs


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

2 t-5s over a 75 would be fine for low light stuff. So 108 watts via T-5s. You could do 110 watts for PCs would also be fine.


----------



## rssr1979 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you Forevernight and Bigstick 120 for your answers.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

How many watts are you running on each? I use PC on my 75 and looks great. about to upgrade my bulbs to 67/10K combo with 9325k bulbs. cant wait to see the difference!!!!!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I use 4 X 55w CF on the 75 & a 55
I have been playing with bulbs 
I had to see for myself so I bought over 20 of them.
Starting with a 5k, 65K, 80K & a 9238K.

It is known from what I have read that 5k- 65K have the best spectrums for growing. 
On the 75 I am happy with two 5K and two 80K

on the 55 I used 
one 8K, one 5K, one 65K and a 9328.

Of all the bulbs I dislike what many seem to like and that is the 9328 - to pinkish for me 
But in combonation with the other lights, it is nat as bad and does bring out those reds

HTH.......


----------



## rssr1979 (Jun 10, 2010)

jerrybforl said:


> How many watts are you running on each? I use PC on my 75 and looks great. about to upgrade my bulbs to 67/10K combo with 9325k bulbs. cant wait to see the difference!!!!!


For the T8`s bulb 1 = 32 watts 6700k dayllight
bulb 2 = 30 watts 8000k ( i think) sylvania Gro-lux

For the T5HO = 54 watts 6400k daylight.


----------

